# Amanita Safaris



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

Anyone ever been there? 
Any impressions, opinions?
they have been to the Iowa Deer Classic for about 3 or 4 years now.

Any info you have on them would be appreciated


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't know them but here is there contact detail.

For refferences on Hunting and Packages, please contact Erik

PO Box 1163 Thabazimbi, 0380 South Africa
Tel. no.: +27-14 779 0794
Fax no.: +27-14 779 0656
E-mail : [email protected]


----------

